# Mignon not grinding fine enough



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

I've had my Mignon MK II for about 6 months and been pretty happy with apart from the occasional motor whir with no grind which was normally fixed by dialling courser and then back to the right setting.

Recently however I just can't get a fine enough grind for espresso and to go any finer on the dial would create serious chirping and the machine almost shaking... Clearly I shouldn't be going this far (even though it may indeed provide the finest I need) so wondered what might be the issue?

Ive taken both the top and bottom burrs off and cleaned everywhere but once back it gave the same response. I did notice some light grazing on the outside of the burrs but not sure if this could be the reason?

Ive had a look through similar threads on here but still struggling with what to try next?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

With what coffee?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

What sort of tamper are you using and what pressure.

Ian


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm not sure what would cause this. I'd have thought burrs not being clean/ clear.

Has the chute been cleared out too?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

And how are you judging that the coffee grind is not fine enough please ... Dose used ? time to get an extraction ? would all be useful to eliminate human error


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Sorry so currently using some Nicaragua Yellow Pacamara from HasBean. Medium (unsure of exact lb) pressure using a 58mm Motta tamp and machine is Gaggia Classic with OPV Mod.

Yeah I cleaned the chute throughly along with every part I could see!

Extraction wise im basically getting from 21g around 1.75oz in 15 seconds with the consistency being very watery.

thanks,


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

That Pacamara is going to need the finest grind of any bean you have used ......

Have you tried any other coffee


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Here's a photo of the grind on the finest setting without hearing the birds  -


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Tamping and distributing evenly? I'd be surprised not the choke the machine on the finest grind the Eureka can produce unless the beans are stale.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rob1 said:


> Tamping and distributing evenly? I'd be surprised not the choke the machine on the finest grind the Eureka can produce unless the beans are stale.


Its a Pacamara, all of us who have had this bean are grinding it super fine on a number of grinders, i doubt it's stale unless it's not been stored correctly @Gary****


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

You wont ever go as fine as with Pacamara. The EK will be on zero. The Mythos one not far off zero.

EDIT - just seen 21g dose.

Pass!


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

From the photo does it look like its grinding fine enough as for me it doesn't? I guess if it isn't then it must be the grinder??


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Check consistency and pinch it between your fingers to see if you get a fingerprint. With the burrs almost touching you probably will. Usually you want to grind coarser than that for espresso but apparently not with your beans...


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Tried some off the shelf beans and same watery output.. Gut feel is it has to be something a miss with the grinder. Would a burr issue or misalignment likely cause this?


----------



## calc (Mar 29, 2015)

You've tried a bean which people say needs super fine grinding and now you're trying off the shelf beans which are also difficult to work with. Before getting into looking at the mechanical components on your grinder why not try a bean that is notoriously easy to work with, something like the Coffee Compass Brighton Lanes blend?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Deejaysuave said:


> Tried some off the shelf beans and same watery output.. Gut feel is it has to be something a miss with the grinder. Would a burr issue or misalignment likely cause this?


Let's have a look at the burrs..


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

calc said:


> Before getting into looking at the mechanical components on your grinder why not try a bean that is notoriously easy to work with, something like the Coffee Compass Brighton Lanes blend?


Only going to work if the OP likes Brighton Lanes


----------



## calc (Mar 29, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Only going to work if the OP likes Brighton Lanes


but isn't the OP more interested in figuring out if he's got a problem with his grinder rather than whether he likes the taste ?

It's like he's trying to test a camera by taking photos in the dark. Get outside into the sunshine, take some pics, if you've still got a problem then it's a lot more obvious that the camera is broken


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If the point of the exercise is just to try and get a pour of ~30 secs it's not really necessary


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Agree you should try a known bean (where ever it's from).

Puzzling.....are the burrs screwed in tight? Check the top burr is fastened in properly.

Sorry I'm grasping at straws


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes i went through again last night and made every screw tight. Will post burrs..


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Burrs below - (note i have preivously cleaned every spec of coffee incuding under bottom and top of burrs)









And thanks for everyone's replies so far - very much appreciated.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've never removed the lower carrier on a Mignon. The Mazzer ones have a lugs that they fit onto (so that they can only fit in either one of 2 ways).

If they do, I was just wondering if the lower carrier was re-aligned correctly and that could be causing the problems. This is just a guess.

Before you do that then I would recommend trying some known beans through the grinder.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm only clutching at straws here but what size of basket are you using to put your 21g in.

Ian


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi there, I have had a Mignon for 20 months with no problems. One thing I do notice that if I do not clear the stale grinds first use of the day the shot is not as good and the extraction is quicker, with blonding coming on quicker too. Doesn't sound as bad as yours but thought I would give you my input anyway. I have an L1 which is a lever machine. I only do single shots so only using about 8g of coffee. The initial pressure of the water on an L1 is quite strong but my Mignon grinds plenty fine enough so yours should too. Stale beans will make a big difference to your grind and coffee making.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

What machine do you have?

Do you have anyone near by who can bring a working grinder over to test the same coffee?


----------



## daveevans (Jul 5, 2014)

I have a mignon and that can choke my Sylvia without any problem. I would suggest your eureka looks ok toothed eye. Think gaggia opv probably not working correctly or your not tamping hard enough. Hope that's of some help


----------



## PreCoffeeCantankerousness (Dec 14, 2014)

I've the same mk2 grinder and la Pavoni.

If you haven't found anyone near you, you can post me 30g of beans (should be enough for 2 attempts to dial it in) and I'll run it through mine and let you know how it goes.

I have no experience of these beans or chirping on mine in 9 months of use.

Hopefully this test may eliminate the beans as an issue. Of course, if you have managed to get hold of some beans you are familiar with and had good results with then this would be a better way of determining if its a grinder problem or the limitations of beans & grinder.

Also, getting a known coffee and trying to pour a good shot with that would eliminate any potential issues in the coffee machine itself clouding the issue.

Pm me if you want to try sending me the beans to test on mine. But it would be good to hear how you get on with a known set of beans.

Good luck!


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

i realise this thread has pretty much closed but i wanted to add that i think this was a bean issue due to it being high quality pacamara. i have a versalab m3 - pretty good grinder - and i could not really grind this bean fine enough - even with the burrs slightly touching. if we put that with the other feedback that EK43 and other top grinders were all on zero - conclusion - it was the bean - the mignon did not have a chance. forget about this bean for espresso and drink it brewed and try again with the next bean - i am sure it will be fine.


----------



## espressobhoy (Apr 4, 2016)

Did you ever find a solution to your issue with the mignon?


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

espressobhoy said:


> Did you ever find a solution to your issue with the mignon?


I'm also curious what the outcome to this was!


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Sadly not... ending up EBaying it for non-espresso use only!


----------

